# medical residency in dubai



## doc najoua (Jul 14, 2014)

Hey everyone Im a moroccan student who's just about to graduate from mzd school in Dakar, Senegal, and i would like to do my residency programm in dubai. Wanna have the informations related to that please. Thank's!


----------



## montrealcl (Jun 9, 2014)

I just graduated as a dentist, I would like to know where I can do my residency in Orthodontics ?


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

montrealcl said:


> I just graduated as a dentist, I would like to know where I can do my residency in Orthodontics ?


 You could check European university previously known as Nicolas and asp, as well as Mohammad bin Rashid univeristy(I think) they are both located in Dubai healthcare city. But I believe you have missed their deadline for this year, also what are your plans for after graduation? 
I can see your screen name is Montreal, are you from there or planning to back? Because the speciality from UAE is not recognized by Canadian system.

Sent from my HTC using Expat Forum


----------



## K.elomari (25 d ago)

doc najoua said:


> Hey everyone Im a moroccan student who's just about to graduate from mzd school in Dakar, Senegal, and i would like to do my residency programm in dubai. Wanna have the informations related to that please. Thank's!


Hello , did you eventually pursue your medical residency in UAE?


----------

